# Win 95, Kompatibilität



## kickerxy123 (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe ein recht aktuellen PC :
1TB FP über SATA2
DVD über IDE
Gigabyte P35DS3 (ATX)
Intel Dual Core E6750
nVidia Geforce 8800 GT (PCIe, glaube 2.0)
Sound onBoard
-Eigenbau

so... und nun will ich auf dieses System (oder auch ähnliche..., daher wäre auch interessant mit AMD usw..) Windows 95, MS-DOS oder Win 98 aufspielen.

Geht das so einfach`? Gibt es Haken in der Ansprechweise von z.B. GraKA oder DVD player? Auch bei den FPs über Sata mach ich mir Sorgen- kurzum --- geht es so?
Bitte keine Vorschläge über Hardwareemulation oder andere Softwaremäßigen vorschläge 

lg
eXo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube kaum dass Du auf diesem System Win95 oder aehnlich veraltete Software betreiben kannst. Ganz allein schon weil Du wohl kaum Treiber fuer den Chipsatz (und somit den Festplatten-Controller) Deines Boards finden duerftest.
Aus diesem Grund musste ich letztes Jahr naemlich mein geliebtes Windows 2000 in den Ruhestand schicken, ganz einfach weil es keinen Treiber fuer mein Board gab. Und Win2K ist doch ein klein wenig neuer als was Du vorhast.

Entsprechend, auch wenn Du es nicht hoeren willst, duerfte wohl die Virtualisierung fuer Dich den beisten (wenn nicht gar einzigen) Weg darstellen um in den "Genuss" dieser Systeme zu kommen.
Alternativ zu MS-DOS koennte ich noch FreeDOS empfehlen, welches kompatibel zu MS-DOS ist, jedoch auch mit aktuellerer Hardware zurechtkommt.


----------



## PC Heini (11. Juli 2008)

Wie Dennis Wronka schon erwähnte, nicht möglich.

Was ich Dir aber anbieten könnte; Ich hätte noch einige Maschinen, auf denen W3.1, W95 & 98 liefen. Wären Desktops oder Towers. Dies wäre die einzige Möglichkeit.


----------



## kickerxy123 (11. Juli 2008)

das ist wirklich bitter  nunja ich habe es ja schon befürchtet... So ist das mit der neuen Technik.. Fluch und Segen  naja ich werde anscheinend einen alten PC in Betracht ziehen müssen...(vermutlich windows 98, damit sind die alten Spiele möglich, aber eben auch Programmiersoftware, vgl Eclipse ist ab 98 verfügbar  ) Danke für die schnellen Antworten! 


PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Was ich Dir aber anbieten könnte; Ich hätte noch einige Maschinen, auf denen W3.1, W95 & 98 liefen. Wären Desktops oder Towers.



Wie sieht denn das Angebot aus? 

lg
eXo


----------



## PC Heini (11. Juli 2008)

" Wie sieht denn das Angebot aus? "

Nun ja, wenn Du das Ding abholen kommst, kann ich Dir das umsonst geben. Kommt jetzt drauf an was Du willst. Desktop oder Tower. Dann kommts noch drauf an, welche Speicherriegel Du verbauen möchtest. Das geht von 30 Pin Sim bis zu 128 Pin Riegeln. 
Allerdings müsste ich für die 128er etwas haben. Die 128 wären zum Teil noch Orginal verpackt und in div grössen zu haben. Die HD ist aber nicht allzugross.

Für mehr Details müsste ich mal wieder so ne Kiste anwerfen.


----------



## kickerxy123 (12. Juli 2008)

hm also abholen wird schwieriger... (wohne in Deutschland  nahe Bielefeld) und Versand ist ja auch ein bischen teuer, oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juli 2008)

kickerxy123 hat gesagt.:


> ...nahe Bielefeld


Das gibt's doch garnicht...


----------



## Navy (12. Juli 2008)

Zum Nachlesen: <2r570dINNahh@snofru.informatik.uni-kiel.de>


----------



## PC Heini (12. Juli 2008)

Naja, dass Du so weit wegwohnst, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Aber; Komm doch mal in Urlaub in die schöne Schweiz. Ich kann ja auch so ne Maschine für Dich aufheben.
Oder; Frag mal in anderen Foren rum. Gibt sicherlich noch solche Sammler wie mich.


----------



## kickerxy123 (14. Juli 2008)

das ist nett von dir  und die Absicht zählt! Urlaub.. najoa warum nicht?  Ich war bisher noch nie in der Schweiz, aber ich würde gerne mal 




Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Das gibt's doch garnicht...



doch doch  sind zwar nur ein paar moorleichen und als arminia bielefeld getarnte Aliens am rungackern, aber immerhin *THUMBS UP*

so far,
lg


----------

